# Forum Forum Help Desk Introduce Yourself  Hi from Adelaide

## erfie

G'Day guys, Alex here - just started doing some renovations to my house (after 3 years!) and hope to share my experiences and get some good advice from you guys  :Smilie:

----------


## phild01

Welcome Alex.

----------

